# längste treppe frankens



## ventizm (21. März 2013)

einen schönen guten morgen zusammen,

ich bin ja so ein bisschen ein treppenfetischist und wollte euch mal fragen, welche treppe ihr als die längste treppe frankens anseht. ich kenn nur die üblichen verdächtigen in nürnberg. leider sind das (fast) alles treppen die zur u-bahn führen, was immer so ein bisschen unschön ist. "outdoortreppen" fänd ich wesentlich angenehmer, am besten noch welche die nicht einfach nur stumpf gerade aus gehen. also erzählt doch mal ein bisschen was.


----------



## IRONMANq (22. März 2013)

Hi, ich kenne:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.504086&lon=11.250461&zoom=18

ca. 190 Meter, ein Anfang

Was kniffliges:
http://openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=18&lat=49.80335&lon=11.2965&layers=0B00TT
180 meter

und gerade noch das gefunden:
http://openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=17&lat=50.03458&lon=12.00738&layers=0B00TT
ca 300 Meter (ob das allerdings wircklich alles Treppe ist, jedenfalls als solches von einem OSM Mapper gegenzeichnet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (22. März 2013)

super, danke!


----------



## Maeggus (23. März 2013)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> Hi, ich kenne:
> 
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.504086&lon=11.250461&zoom=18
> 
> ...



Die Erste ist Eingezäunt...
Die Zweite kenn ich nicht, schaut aber interessant aus....
Die Dritte ist Megageil.... immer 2-5m Waldweg, anschließend wieder Stufen.


----------



## ventizm (23. März 2013)

eingezäunt im sinne von da kann man nicht fahren? dritte klingt richtig gut. werd ich mir mal in der nächsten zeit vorbei schauen müssen.


----------



## IRONMANq (23. März 2013)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Die Erste ist Eingezäunt...



Sicher?
war letztes Jahr dort und es war zugänglich.


----------



## Maeggus (23. März 2013)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> Sicher?
> war letztes Jahr dort und es war zugänglich.



Das müsste die Treppe vom "Sternenhaus" sein, und dieses Grundstück ist eingezäunt. Alllerdings war ich seit ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr da.


----------



## IRONMANq (23. März 2013)

Hier ein Bild, Stand 27.05.2012 
mir wäre da kein Zaun aufgefallen, und von unten kamen auch Wanderer hoch.

Bin im Sommer sicher mal wieder dort unterwegs und schaus mir nochmal an 







Sorry für Qualiät, ist ein Videosnap


----------



## Maeggus (23. März 2013)

Hab jetzt auch auf Google-earth "geguggt". Die Treppe vom Sternenhaus ist ca. 50 - 100 m daneben.


----------



## zuspät (23. März 2013)

schnaittach, von der rothenburg runter zum berggasthof, fällt mir etz spontan ein.


----------



## Themeankitty (27. März 2013)

gdfdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagle.fly (28. März 2013)

Von der Lillachquelle nach Dorfhaus. Sind einige Stufen länge ca. 100 Meter und es dabei 2 - 3 Mal um die Ecke und unten raus hat es m. W. noch einige Stege zum queren.

http://b.tile.openstreetmap.org/18/139285/89325.png

Gräfenberg Kriegerdenkmal zum Bahnhof. Zweigeteilt jeweils befestigte Treppen allerdings beide steil und in der Altstadt von Gräfenberg gibts noch einige kurze sacksteile, superenge und mit Ecken versehende Treppen. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## ventizm (28. März 2013)

gräfenberg? wieso bin ich da eigentlich nicht selbst drauf gekommen?


----------



## Manfred S (3. April 2013)

Walhalla in Donaustauf 365 Kalktreppen plus normale Stufen bis an die Donau.
Allerdings Denkmahlschutz 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#user=3207464&with_photo_id=47060541&order=date_desc


----------



## ventizm (3. April 2013)

oh danke, sieht interessant aus. muss mal schauen ob ich das in einer sinnvollen tour unterbringen kann. auch die anderen, oben genannten, treppen. falls einer von euch schon eine interessante tour hat, darf sich natürlich gerne per PM bei mir melden.


----------

